# A Kindle Fire Surprise!



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I work part time as a nanny for a four year old little girl Olivia.  I have been her nanny since she was three months old.  Today I went to work and gave her her christmas presents.    Usually her parents give me money but I got a surprise.  In the Christmas Card was a gift card for Amazon for the Kindle Fire!  I will get it on Thursday the 29th.
She did not know how to order it to give to me.    I ordered my kindle fiire and will have it next week.  I am so happy.  I also ordered the case and the screen protectors.  Can I order the insurance next week to apply to it?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, I think you have 30 days, but next week will be fine.

Congratulations!!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome gift!  Congrats!!


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, what a nice way to "thank you".  Clearly, Olivia's parents think very highly of their nanny!

 Maria


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow.  That's very awesome.  I hope Olivia enjoys it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geniebeanie said:


> I work part time as a nanny for a four year old little girl Olivia. I have been her nanny since she was three months old. Today I went to work and gave her her christmas presents. Usually her parents give me money but I got a surprise. In the Christmas Card was a gift card for Amazon for the Kindle Fire! I will get it on Thursday the 29th.
> She did not know how to order it to give to me. I ordered my kindle fiire and will have it next week. I am so happy. I also ordered the case and the screen protectors. Can I order the insurance next week to apply to it?


Congrats, geniebeanie! What a great gift!

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

What a great gift, you will really like it!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I ordered the insurance today,will pay for prime in January.  I wanted to pay today but apparently have to wait till my free month runs out to pay for next year.  My fire will arrive Wednesday!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Awesome present! Enjoy!


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

How wonderful! I'm so happy for you  What a truly generous gift!


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

What a great gift! Enjoy it!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

My fire came today two days early.    So far I love it.    Trying  to figure how to download itunes on it.  Downloaded angry birds and a couple of other apps.  I am already addicted to cut the rope.


----------

